#ubuntu-website 2009-05-08
<jack> you know http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/newpkg is broken?
<jack> i wonder what's up
<newz2000> jack: I'd say wait a couple days and see if it clears up. I'm seeing lots of chatter about importing packages so I'm not sure if it *should* work yet.
<newz2000> jack: but then if it's still not working by Monday I'd report a bug on the Ubuntu product in launchpad.
<jack> ok
<jack> not that i care a lot about ubuntu
<jack> but that site is one of my most useful inspiration sources for packaging stuff ;)
<MTeck> *tap*tap*tap*
<MTeck> newz2000: actually, what would be great is the ability to use rsync to do the remote sync. Also - using relative links so the images and everything else can be stored locally. Then rsync -u to keep from having to dload everything every time... just an idea
<newz2000> doubtful
<MTecknology> I figured that much wouldn't happen - but it would be ideal
<MTecknology> you think the other option might happen?
<MTecknology> otherwise, I'll need to find another spot to host. I know my own servers can't handle the load. I only have 512Kb upload.
<MTecknology> I'd really encourage you to grab the module and just play with it. It might help you make a final decision.
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-09
<dyess002> is anybody up
<dyess002> hello
<jpds> Hi dyess002.
<MTecknology> newz2000: I'm sad :'(
<MTecknology> Don't you love me? :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-10
<MTecknology> newz2000: ping
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-10
<xfact> Hello
<xfact>  I was wondering when the authority will apply this designed testing Ubuntu homepage http://wubuntu.co.cc/ in the main domain? Lucid is released 2 weeks > passed
<xfact> Anyone can help me to know
<xfact> the reason of keeping the oid style homepage?
<xfact> *old
<xfact> ?
<xfact> Anyone here?
<xfact> To help me out?
<cjohnston> wow.. all that and waited 3 minutes for an answer
<cjohnston> mdke: I'm sure you aren't around, but I'll ping ya anyway. :-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-11
<cjohnston> mdke: ping
<mdke> cjohnston: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<cjohnston> mdke: if you happen to be around, the discussion on localizing help.u.c starts in about 15 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-mahogany
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-12
<stas> hi, the new branded logo svg got published or I got fooled?
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-13
<l3on> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey i3on
<newz2000> oh, l3on
<newz2000> Hi all, I just mentioned to l3on in private msg that I'm planning a meeting for a week from now to discuss collaborating on the release of the new website and how to make it work for locos and related websites
<newz2000> I'll email the mailing list though with details
<cjohnston> uh oh
<stas> great news
<cjohnston> newz2000: can you please recomment on that bug about advertising *buntu on ubuntu.com
<newz2000> it's back?
<newz2000> grr.
<newz2000> cjohnston: yes, I will
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> they are crying
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-14
<knome> hey newz2000!  did you know that http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/findapartner/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/findapartner (note the lack of trailing slash) forward the user to different pages?
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-15
<L0L> when you change the website to the new theme, that was planned ?
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-09
<MTecknology> newz2000: you around?
<MTecknology> newz2000: I'm not sure how I should handle Drupal 6 and Drupal 7 versions of the theme
<MTecknology> cjohnston: maybe you could answer that too?
<MTecknology> k.. i think i got it dealt with...
<MTecknology> newz2000: Might want to consider setting a license on 'ubuntu-website' ?
<MTecknology> probably 'Other/Open Source' with an explanation that it's open per branch based on the project the source is targetted for?
<MTecknology> I'm not sure if any non-foss code exists in there, so maybe check both of those boxes if that be the case..
<cjohnston> MTecknology: ubuntu-website is somewhat being abandonded
<nigelb> newz2000: ping
<nigelb> newz2000: seen mhall119?
<newz2000> hey nigelb
<nigelb> newz2000: hey, found him :)
<newz2000> ok, cool
<l3on> HI all, is there a page about «Universal access in Ubuntu» on the website?... I'm looking for but I can't found any...
<MTecknology> cjohnston: oh?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: how come?
<cjohnston> trying to provide better places to report bugs so that the reach the right people so we dont have 300 bugs open and noone knows about it
<MTecknology> oh
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-10
<cjohnston> does anyone know who maintains the cloud portal
<daker> cjohnston, me
<cjohnston> we need to talk later please
<daker> sure
<l3on> Hi all, is there some pictograms that show a "feed icon" ?
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-07
<Glarbex> Hello, can I confirm that bugs.launchpad.net is changing SSL certificates? SHA1 fingerprints: old A7:97:F3:0E:EB:C2:23:15:A5:50:28:B1:DD:3B:B5:A2:C1:91:1C:1F and new E9:B6:4D:20:01:CC:A6:C8:56:F4:8F:35:3D:BA:94:03:FF:80:4A:E9
<daker> Glarbex, maybe you should ask in #launchpad
<Glarbex> Ah, that exists?
<Glarbex> Thanks.
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-09
<antdillon> cjohnston, Ping
<cjohnston> antdillon: pong
<antdillon> cjohnston, Hi Chris, have you had time to take a look at my merge proposal?
<cjohnston> antdillon: 2 things... I'm not entirely sure why the key signing party is being put on the site and not left on the wiki
<cjohnston> I read it the mp but wouldn't say that I reviewed it
<cjohnston> afaik mhall119  is responsible for the site so I was leaving it for him
<antdillon> cjohnston, I was asked by the Event Organiser here at Canonical to add it
<cjohnston> works for me
<antdillon> cjohnston, Ah ok I'll ask him, I wasnt sure who was in change and you were the creator of the project so added you
<cjohnston> np.. ya, the project was created for a somewhat different reason and changed to allow the site so we don't have 700 projects, just 699
<antdillon> cjohnston, Cool thanks, I've re-assigned the mp to Michael Hall
<cjohnston> antdillon: i just read it more closely and I'm fine with it as it is
<antdillon> cjohnston, I just need to merged in as im not a member of the team
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> when I get out of bed ill work on that
<antdillon> cjohnston, Jezz your in bed lol ... ok ill leave ya to get ready :)
<cjohnston> lol. its only 630
<nigelb> cjohnston: only 699. I think you forgot a few :D
<cjohnston> 699?
<cjohnston> that isnt a valid time
<cjohnston> antdillon: https://code.launchpad.net/~uds-organizers/uds-project/wordpress-theme
<antdillon> cjohnston, Awesome thanks Chris
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-12
<daker_> cjohnston: mhall119 i have a proposal for the schedule view
<mhall119> daker_: my flight just landed, can you email it or just tell me on monday?
<daker_> sure sure :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-13
<cjohnston> daker__: whats your schedule proposal
<daker_> cjohnston: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/demo/test.html
<cjohnston> daker: does it scroll to the right automagically?
<cjohnston> daker: it looks nice
<cjohnston> but.. have you seen uds.chrisjohnston.org?
<cjohnston> thats the new display that we used and would like to use (similar, but better) again
<daker> cjohnston: yes
<daker> cjohnston: one of the problem that faced me on uds every time is TZ
<daker> so everytime i had to go to timeanddate to so what is depending on the TZ to which session is starting
<daker> cjohnston: there a orange line, that will indicate "We are here rightnow"
<daker> there is*
<daker> an*
<cjohnston> daker: I like the orange line
<daker> cjohnston: like in google calendar
<cjohnston> with django 1.4 though there is a pretty cool TZ feature
<daker> cjohnston: once the user open the page, it will scroll automatically to that orange line
<cjohnston> daker: I'm trying to decide if I'd rather that than the agenda view
<daker> cjohnston: where do you use uds.chrisjohnston.org ?
<cjohnston> daker: there are displays around the facility
<daker> cjohnston: do you need help ?
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-08
<rsajdok> Could someone point out me what can be wrong? http://imgur.com/M23PEFY
<daker> rsajdok: django not djano
<rsajdok> daker: ok, thanks :)
<rsajdok> Does "./manage.py shell, sql" refer to a models or a database?
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: ping
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: yo
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: mind a PM?
<daker> sure
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-05
<deshack> mhall119: ping
<mihir> mhall119: ping !
<mhall119> pong
<mihir> mhall119:  i am getting errors while trying to make summit website on my local machine
<mihir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340120/
<mihir> mhall119: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358890/
<cjohnston> mihir: does your connection potentially block anything? I think we figured out with daker that his connection had the ability to block sites
<mihir> Nope i guess , i don't have anything that blocks
<daker> mihir: try : env/bin/pip install —allow-external lazr.authentication lazr.authentication
 * daker didn't tested that command
<mihir> daker: trying
 * mhall119 really hates lazr.*
<mihir> daker:  that didn't work but pip install —allow-unverfied lazr.authentication lazr.authentication did work
<mihir> :-D
<daker> ah
<daker> good good
<mihir> daker: now will try to make this run , am I supposed to make this run in virtuanlenv?
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-06
<MannerMan> Any chance of getting a favicon here; http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ? =)
<MannerMan> nvm guess there was one!
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-09
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you note any other importer issues since we last talked? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm going to look into adding the versioning support into the importer now
<dholbach> maybe we can have a chat tomorrow and think about we could integrate this UI wise
<dholbach> we could also have a chat with didrocks to see what's still needed to put the hero tour online
<davidcalle> dholbach: the importer stripped all snappy guides friday, even though it was disabled
<dholbach> what?
<dholbach> how did you fix it?
<davidcalle> dholbach: well, pages were not stripped but unpublished iirc
<davidcalle> dholbach: and not "pending changes", they were 404
<dholbach> davidcalle, could this be a similar issue to snappy/build-apps, where the already-existing-index-page was an issue(?)
<dholbach> I'll try it out on staging
<davidcalle> dholbach: I re-published and disabled snapcraft imports (just in case). No new issue so far.
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe, yes
<dholbach> davidcalle, I added an import to staging to import to snappy/guides2, so we can take a look at it and maybe add that kind of import to prod too
<dholbach> that'd let us transition more safely
<dholbach> unfortunately kicking off the import in the admin interface on staging gives me an error message
<davidcalle> dholbach: tried it on prod with a "snappo/" path. Do you think the fact that I changed it to "snappy/" (but with the import disabled), has caused the mayhem?
<davidcalle> dholbach: let me look at the staging log.
<dholbach> davidcalle, not that I know of, no
<davidcalle> dholbach: I see a worker timeout 5 min ago in the log, let me try to see what happens if I run it wia the cli
<davidcalle> via
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach: no issues in the cli. Just a bit long-ish (~5 min), but that's the three pulls, not sure what we can do about it.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> Looks like the import to snappy/guides went fine
<dholbach> sorry, I meant snappy/guides2
<dholbach> oh... I think I know what happened
<dholbach> davidcalle, shall we hop on the team hangout already?
<davidcalle> dholbach: can't just yet
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<dholbach> in any case: when the import is finished, it notes down the urls of the imported articles for internal notekeeping
<dholbach> I guess when we said "hey, let's import to newpath/x/y/z" now, it looked to the importer like the old paths were abandoned pages
<dholbach> and it cleaned up :)
<dholbach> so when we import to a new place, we might have to fix the importers brain somewhat :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach: you answered the question I was typing :)
<dholbach> wow, that was unexpected, but it's quite clear what fails now :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: that feels like a corner case that's actually not a corner case.
<dholbach> let's talk about it tomorrow again :)
<dholbach> we'll figure it out
<davidcalle> :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-10
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/ click on Iot->Get started, then do it again
<dholbach> https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/snappy/get-started/as-dev/
<dholbach> looks like there's a snappy too much in the URL
<davidcalle> dholbach: for some reason the menu path is relative (both in the dropdown and breadcrumbs)
<dholbach> I was thinking if this was one of the redirects
<dholbach> hum... I don't quite get it
<dholbach> I removed the [x] advertise from two of the imports
<dholbach> not sure if that's it though
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm working on https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/importer-versioning/+merge/294202 now - it's working out quite nicely so far, only thing left to add is the alias logic (to add redirects)
<davidcalle> dholbach: so, in the admin, we will be able to set an "alias" <-> "version" map?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> for any branch it can be configured
<davidcalle> Nice
<dholbach> davidcalle, my thinking right now is that we configure something like: <branch>, version=16.04, alias=current
<dholbach> so that we get snappy/guides/16.04 and redirects from snappy/guides/current/
<dholbach> on the other hand would this create a big link/redirect/page farm
<dholbach> maybe it'd make more sense to do this in the yet-to-come url-rewrite app(?)
<dholbach> also making snappy/guides/X redirect to snappy/guides/current/X or something
<davidcalle> dholbach: since there is no urgency for versioning (afaik at least), maybe it could be done through the url rewriting app
<dholbach> so maybe I drop the 'alias' logic for now
<dholbach> and we just add (if at all necessary) something to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/stable/view/head:/templates/404.html#L18
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ what do you think?
<davidcalle> dholbach: well, on the bright side, it's easy and painless to do. But on the other hand, we shouldn't start relying to much on it. Or if we do, at least make it faster. (eg. by dropping the check if the page we want to redirect exists or not).
<dholbach> is the plan still that we replace it with an app(?)
<dholbach> a django app I mean
<davidcalle> dholbach: well, it would be better, stuart is already complaining we rely on javascript for this :p and it can be a bit slow (between 0 and 2 sec), making people think there is no page at all.
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> but with the options of having a redirect app or a javascript redirect in place, I'm wondering if adding 'alias' to the branch configuration makes sense at all :)
<davidcalle> right
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I'll drop it for now
<dholbach> once we have the redirect app, we could add a redirect.add() call :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I was trying to figure out how it would work in practice, yes
<dholbach> we're not in a real hurry with that one I guess :)
<dholbach> my mom and my niece are here for lunch now - I'll remove the alias logic afterwards again :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: enjoy :) I'll have a few things to ask you as well !
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/get-started/as-dev/ - nice work! :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: hah, thanks. I've found a workaround for the eight-col auto resize the importer applies. There is a pr waiting for didier.
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<davidcalle> dholbach: my question from earlier was actually your feedback on ^ ;)
<dholbach> it's brilliant work :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm looking for your redirect-app branch and can't find it
<dholbach> it was WIP and I think I remember mhall119 saying that it wasn't the direction we agreed on
<dholbach> I think I deleted it as your 404 branch came up at the same time
<davidcalle> Ah right
<davidcalle> dholbach: alright. So, until we make an app for this: what do you think about speeding up the current redirecter? I'd like your thoughts on the following:
<davidcalle> Currently, it updates the url, looks if the new one exists, redirects. The 2nd step makes things slow. Maybe we can get rid of it? If the redirect target page doesn't exist, you would still end up on a 404, but with an updated url. (as opposed to currently: if the redirect target is missing, you stay on the original 404).
<davidcalle> Now that I think again about it: the "report a bug" button would make you report a bug on the updated url, which is where we would want the fix.
<davidcalle> So, it wouldn't be too bad
<dholbach> I think that makes sense
<davidcalle> alright, thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach: if you can have a quick look https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/faster-404-redirects/+merge/294240
<dholbach> LGTM
<davidcalle> ty
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://docs.django-cms.org/en/latest/how_to/extending_page_title.html looks very nice to me - I'll play around with it :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: here is our solution for tagging pages!
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> davidcalle, when you talk to didrocks to merge the PR from you, can you get him to do the other one as well? :-)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/enable_admin_style/+merge/294275
<dholbach> ^ most important MP of the day
<dholbach> all right... and with that I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :-)
<minot> hi, I'd like to update the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDirectoryPHP to say that from 16.04, the default to use is /etc/apache2/mods-available/php7.0.conf
<minot>  as opposed to php5.conf
<minot> It says immutable page and so I can't edit it. Apparently I can edit the Home page but I don't want to try it
<pleia2> minot: unfortunately that wiki had to be locked down due to spam, can you send your comment to the ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list?
<minot> OK will do
<pleia2> (though that's a very old page and documentation is supposed to be on help.ubuntu.com/communty wiki, not sure how it ended up there...)
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-11
<davidcalle> morning dholbach, what's up? o/
<dholbach> salut mon ami
<dholbach> still working on the versioning bits
<dholbach> and getting closer
<davidcalle> <3
<dholbach> I figured out the logic to use and added the "this is version X" bit already
<dholbach> now I'll add the "here are links to other versions of the doc" bits
<dholbach> then add it to the template
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't know if you remember but the first iteration had this in a box, top left of the content. I'm wondering if it shouldn't be moved directly as a small row above the content. Eg. a dropdown selector, with some js that takes you to the new location when the version is changed. *thinking out loud*
<dholbach> I'm happy with whatever presentation works best :)
<davidcalle> Yeah
<dholbach> dropdown could work well, yes
<dholbach> as long as it's obvious and clear
<davidcalle> dholbach: pretty! -> https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/admin/
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks for finding how to enable this ^
<dholbach> much better
<dholbach> davidcalle, I pushed the version extension bits to https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/importer-versioning/+merge/294202 now, what's still missing is: a test or two and making use of the data in the template - both shouldn't be too hard
<dholbach> but I'll be out now for lunch and an appointment
<dholbach> just wanted to keep you posted on the progress :)
<tsimonq2> is it just me or does https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/05/11/another-ubuntu-hackathon-with-a-blend-of-convergence/ have broken CSS on the "BQ M10 Ubuntu Edition" link?
<tsimonq2> and the rest of the links in the article too
<tsimonq2> (except for the "Tuner app" link)
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: like an orange arrow too big and hiding part of the word?
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: yes
<tsimonq2> like a wavy thing
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: if that's the case, I've seen it in the past, but not anymore
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: browser?
<tsimonq2> Chromium 49.0.2623.108
<tsimonq2> oh now it's fixed...?
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> weird
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: well, I've seen it on other articles
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: so yeah, some css having a hard time loading, I'd guess
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: I have to head off to school, thanks for your time :)
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: enjoy! ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you help me find the gadget-snaps page in the pages list and help me move it back to snappy/start/gadget-snaps?
<dholbach> I'm a bit confused
<davidcalle> wat o_O
<dholbach> it's apparently at /en/start/gadget-snaps/ right now
<davidcalle> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/gadget-snaps/
<dholbach> but I can't find that path in the pages list
<davidcalle> dholbach: I do
<dholbach> maybe it's some unpublished changes?
<davidcalle> https://developer.ubuntu.com/admin/cms/page/ IoT > Get started > Gadget snaps
<dholbach> click on the view button
<dholbach> and it'll take you to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/gadget-snaps/?edit&language=en
<dholbach> (I found it now too)
<davidcalle> Oh, fun
 * davidcalle tries something
<dholbach> trying "revert to live"
<dholbach> cool, that fixed it
<dholbach> thanks for helping out
<davidcalle> dholbach: lol, I published the changes at the same time
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm trying to put it back at the end of the subpages list, but it's a pain
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dholbach> we should bring back the docs days and clean up the CMS a bit
<dholbach> there's a ton of useless articles or test entries
<davidcalle> dholbach: worth a look, yeah, I've done some of it when the tree bug was fixed, but only on the top level, I haven't looked deeper
<dholbach> some zen gardening for the entire team :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: idea: we kill all redirects pages and instead, on the 404 page, we use the failing path on the serach engine to look for matching results. eg. "You are trying to access foo, this page does not exist anymore or has been moved, here are pages with similar names: ..."
<dholbach> that'd be wonderful
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm getting a bit closer, the logic to add the version extension is working, but it looks like it loses the data when publishing the page
<dholbach> I'm trying to figure out http://docs.django-cms.org/en/latest/how_to/extending_page_title.html#handling-relations right now
<davidcalle> dholbach: what do you mean "loses the data" ?
<davidcalle> Oh, I see, page extension data
<dholbach> davidcalle, so basically you have a page and decide you want to add the data, so you create a versionextension, set the values, add it to the page
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> and during publishing (or somewhere else) it goes AWOL
<dholbach> just wanted to give you an update :)
<dholbach> once that's done, we can play around with: http://docs.django-cms.org/en/latest/how_to/extending_page_title.html#in-templates
<davidcalle> Thanks <3
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, that could be a new template RawHTMLVersioned or something
<dholbach> let's figure that out tomorrow :)
<davidcalle> +1
<dholbach> all right... I give up for today
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-12
<dholbach> davidcalle, I merged trunk into https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components/+merge/289937 - maybe we can try to land it at some stage again?
<davidcalle> dholbach: good idea, yeah, thanks, trying today
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you see: Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement cmsplugin-zinnia==0.8.1 ?
<dholbach> let me try to set up env from scratch
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmpf http://paste.ubuntu.com/16373333/
<davidcalle> (yolk gives you available versions of a pip package)
<dholbach> it wfm
<davidcalle> Hmm
<davidcalle> *lightbulb* maybe my office network blocks pip so it only looks for what's available locally? /me vpns
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:/tmp$ virtualenv env
<dholbach> Running virtualenv with interpreter /usr/bin/python2
<dholbach> New python executable in /tmp/env/bin/python2
<dholbach> Also creating executable in /tmp/env/bin/python
<dholbach> Installing setuptools, pkg_resources, pip, wheel...done.
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:/tmp$ ./env/bin/pip install cmsplugin-zinnia==0.8.1
<dholbach> Collecting cmsplugin-zinnia==0.8.1
<dholbach> Installing collected packages: cmsplugin-zinnia
<dholbach> Successfully installed cmsplugin-zinnia-0.8.1
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:/tmp$
<davidcalle> hmm
 * davidcalle updates-pip-cache
<davidcalle> ALright, deploying
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<dholbach> davidcalle, I was banging my head at the extension logic the entire afternoon yesterday and morning today, but I'm getting closer :)=
<davidcalle> dholbach: yay :D
<davidcalle> dholbach: why the head banging by the way? Still dropping data?
<dholbach> yeah... for some reason it didn't copy over data from the page draft object to the page public object
<dholbach> but that's resolved now... I'm looking at another issue now where there's duplicate entries or something - I haven't quite understood it yet :-)
<dholbach> MultipleObjectsReturned: get() returned more than one VersionedURL -- it returned 2!
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> o_O
<dholbach> yeah
<davidcalle> The deployment is stalling, retrying
<dholbach> davidcalle, problem solved
<dholbach> next step: playing around with it locally and extending the template
<davidcalle> Good work :) On my end, I'm relaunching the deployment, there were duplicates in requirements.txt and it makes the deployment crash
<davidcalle> Hah, relaunching because it still needs python-msgpack to be added manually to the cache
<dholbach> ouch...
<davidcalle> Gas leak alert in the building, had to evacuate
<dholbach> ouch
<dholbach> did they find the leakage?
<davidcalle> Well, since I'm back at my desk, I'd say it was a false alarm
<davidcalle> (or, I'm a canary, eek :p)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dholbach> we'll have to check up on you every couple of minutes, just to be sure
<davidcalle> No, I'll make sure I type "Aaarg"
<dholbach> and keel over before you manage to hit the enter button
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/importer-versioning/+merge/294202 is not pretty, but it wfm :)
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> all right... I'll run the test suite locally again, just to be sure and I'm out for lunch
<davidcalle> Wrapping my head over your branch, will continue after lunch as well, see you ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: fixing the gadget store to catch the new board
<davidcalle> (it's a case of s/oem/gadget, but we probably will need two calls: one for gadget one for oem
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/get-gadget-snaps/+merge/294502
<dholbach> davidcalle, the branch looks great - I'm just wondering if we should split up the results
<davidcalle> dholbach: I think old oem types are the new gadgets
<dholbach> AFAIUI oem types are 15.04 gadgets 16.04?
<dholbach> wow, I get this error:
<dholbach> django.db.utils.IntegrityError: NOT NULL constraint failed: store_data_gadgetsnap.icon_url
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've asked beuno to clarify it for me.
<davidcalle> dholbach: I have no idea what this error means
<dholbach> just add this:
<dholbach> print(snap_type, packages['_embedded']['clickindex:package'])
<dholbach> line 28
<dholbach> it looks like oem is 15.04 and gadget 16.04
<dholbach> so there's a snap with no icon set
<dholbach> I need to change the db schema for that
<davidcalle> dholbach: we should provide a fallback
<dholbach> ah yes, nice one
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll add it to the branch
<dholbach> we have a board image for that, right?
<davidcalle> dholbach: we can make one :)
<dholbach> maybe we just do this for now:
<dholbach> -                'icon_url': entry['icon_url'],
<dholbach> +                'icon_url': entry.get('icon_url', ''),
<davidcalle> dholbach: let me see how it looks in practice
<dholbach> it doesn't :)
<dholbach> maybe just point it to static/img/boards/noboard-0.png
<davidcalle> +1
<dholbach> mh, for some reason that fails too
<davidcalle> Oh wait, it should already create fallback, the template check for icon existence and pick a noboard image at random
<davidcalle> (oh, fingers are angry with the letter 's' today)
<dholbach> that's strange in the schema definition we have:
<dholbach> store_data/migrations/0001_initial.py:                ('icon_url', models.URLField(blank=True)),
<davidcalle> hmm
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/gadget-snap-fix/+merge/294507
<dholbach> sorry, forgot to commit
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've just updated my branch, I think we hav the same fix :)
<dholbach> probably :-)
<dholbach> maybe we can change the template to cycle over the individual releases?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I see your point, but is it worth the effort with all the steam (and the doc) being on snappy 16?
<davidcalle> dholbach: well, maybe not "the effort", but adding a level of hierarchy on this page seems too much, otoh if you feel it's important I won't mind :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: branch changed to lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/get-gadget-snaps
<davidcalle> It also contains a migration we forgot about from a previous branch
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh, once the error is out, I see *completely* your point
<davidcalle> A bunch of duplicated boards :)
<dholbach> ok :)
<dholbach> and it'll avoid confusion if you believe your board is supported
<dholbach> only to find out it's just supported on the old release :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe we can just mention it on the board card? Supported releases: n, n2
<dholbach> that'd be nice too
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm trying a few things, also +1 on your branch afaict, pushing on staging in a bit, works for you?
<dholbach> which one? the versioning?
<davidcalle> versioning
<dholbach> maybe not quite yet
<dholbach> I'm not sure if you've looked at how the article page is looking :)
<davidcalle> Alright, It was just in case you wanted to do some live testing :)
<davidcalle> Only read the code for now :)
<dholbach> pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/importer-versioning/+merge/294517 now
<dholbach> and reviewed your code too
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks, I'm doing a few more changes to deduplicate between channels and things like that.
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
#ubuntu-website 2017-05-11
<chaslinux> Hey all, just a quick FYI that the "Discourse" link on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/ results in a server not found. Is Discourse dead?
<davidcalle> chaslinux: oh, good catch, the site is being redone this month. Yes, discourse.ubuntu.com has been shutdown last year.
<chaslinux> I figured it was just a link left alive that should have been gone... cheers!
